# Locked Out Of My 210Rs



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

My daughter went out to get something out of our 210Rs trailer and unlocked both the dead bolt and handle. When she came out, she left the keys in the trailer, but it somehow locked again (handle only). Any ideas before I call a locksmith?


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

talk to your neighbors use there keys. These locks are cheap. even if the key dont work wiggle it alot while turning it and it might open. I did this over the holiday weekend used another key and wiggled it and it opened right up.

Duane


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Duanesz said:


> talk to your neighbors use there keys. These locks are cheap. even if the key dont work wiggle it alot while turning it and it might open. I did this over the holiday weekend used another key and wiggled it and it opened right up.
> 
> Duane


The deadbolt locks are still very secure.

To gain access without a locksmith remove the screws that hold the emergency exit window hinge.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Look for a number stamped near the keyhole. If there is contact dealer to see if they have the key in stock. Should cost about $5. Eric


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> talk to your neighbors use there keys. These locks are cheap. even if the key dont work wiggle it alot while turning it and it might open. I did this over the holiday weekend used another key and wiggled it and it opened right up.
> 
> Duane


The deadbolt locks are still very secure.

To gain access without a locksmith remove the screws that hold the emergency exit window hinge.
[/quote]

He said its just the handle and not the dead bolt.


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I went to the back of my crew cab to get a Phillips (was going to try the egress window route) and found--after all--that I HAD stored the duplicate trailer keys in my truck. Man, this is humbling. I'm smart enough to keep the duplicates in the truck--just not smart enough to remember. Thanks again to everyone.

kj


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sounds like it's time to install a key lock box. I installed one under my trailer and put a trailer and truck key in it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keith68 said:


> Thanks everyone. I went to the back of my crew cab to get a Phillips (was going to try the egress window route) and found--after all--that I HAD stored the duplicate trailer keys in my truck. Man, this is humbling. I'm smart enough to keep the duplicates in the truck--just not smart enough to remember. Thanks again to everyone.
> 
> kj


Go to Lowes and purchase a Hide-a-Key Combo Lock then install on your frame. 

See this link for how I have mine semi-hidden but still easy to access when/if needed. I keep a spare key to all camping stuff in there..including a truck key.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

WAITING TO BE ROBBED said:


> Sounds like it's time to install a key lock box. I installed one under my trailer and put a trailer and truck key in it.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Doesn't matter though.

Nearly every thief is aware of just such a plan.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Sounds like it's time to install a key lock box. I installed one under my trailer and put a trailer and truck key in it.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Doesn't matter though.

Nearly every thief is aware of just such a plan.
[/quote]

If a knowledgeable thief wants in, they won't need the keys. I have the hide-a-key to simply make my life easier in case I lose/misplace a key.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Another option.....

All the handle locks are master keyed. I can get into any handle lock made with about 8 keys I carry.

The deadbolt is keyed to the trailer, but the handle is mastered. Call a local dealer if needed to get the handle unlocked.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds like it's time to install a key lock box. I installed one under my trailer and put a trailer and truck key in it.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Doesn't matter though.

Nearly every thief is aware of just such a plan.
[/quote]

If a knowledgeable thief wants in, they won't need the keys. I have the hide-a-key to simply make my life easier in case I lose/misplace a key.
[/quote]

I agree here. Locks only deter casual opportunistic thieves. A determined thief will break windows, pry open doors, etc.

Good to hear that you had a spare!


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks everyone. I went to the back of my crew cab to get a Phillips (was going to try the egress window route) and found--after all--that I HAD stored the duplicate trailer keys in my truck. Man, this is humbling. I'm smart enough to keep the duplicates in the truck--just not smart enough to remember. Thanks again to everyone.
> 
> kj


Go to Lowes and purchase a Hide-a-Key Combo Lock then install on your frame. 

See this link for how I have mine semi-hidden but still easy to access when/if needed. I keep a spare key to all camping stuff in there..including a truck key.
[/quote]

Thanks for the detailed pictures. Very helpful.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Justman said:


> I agree here. Locks only deter casual opportunistic thieves. A determined thief will break windows, pry open doors, etc.
> 
> Good to hear that you had a spare!


Yep. I say from experience that if you actually knew a determined thief was going into your house or trailer you'd be better off leaving it unlocked to avoid the damage they'll cause getting in.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't believe I saw anyone mention how this could have happened. Without going to our trailer and checking, I know we had a time last summer, when we almost locked ourselves out. We have two doors, and somehow they both ended up with the handles locked. You can still open the handle from the inside, when it's locked. Easy to walk out, close the door, and you're locked out.


----------

